# Tropical Fish Aquarium H and I Set Up This Weekend



## Jill (Aug 4, 2009)

We'd been planning to set this up but then after my doctor's visit, wasn't sure I felt up to it (emotionally). Decided I did and happily so. I love watching these fish! They're set up on this low 3-drawer dresser that is my bedside table. We have on beautiful Betta, four platies (2 different kinds), 3 cherry barbs, and some neon and glowlight tetras. The stalky plants are real and the bushy one is fake. It is very relaxing to look at. Note, of course of course -- the gravel and the betta are purple






It's an "Eclipse" aquarium system and while I know very little about aquariums (we used to be into this about 20 years ago), I really think the set up is neat. The filter and light is all contained w/in the hood and the tank has a neat bow front. It's made out of crystal clear acrylic. I really like it a lot! We also have a little 4.5 gallon tank in the kitchen containing another pretty betta who probably thinks the world is huge after living in a 1/2 pint container.

Maybe a tank with some fancy goldfish coming soon. It is so soothing to watch the fish.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the same tank on my dresser but with an angel, and 2 neon tetras in it. lol. i LOVE it!

then a beta bowl across on my book shelf.


----------



## Feather (Aug 4, 2009)

Knew a Neuro Surgeon that had the entire floor of a high rise medical building. There were fish tanks everywhere. Said it was the best way to relax & it took the patients minds where they needed to go when discussing their problems & pending surgeries. And I beleive it to be quite true.

Nice tank, I really love the Neons.


----------



## minisch (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the same aquarium also. I put guppies in it. Guppies are live bearers so there's always babies around here.


----------



## Shari (Aug 4, 2009)

Nicely set up!

I used to keep fish for my DS when he was younger and really enjoyed it. They are really peaceful to look at.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks great Jill...very pretty.


----------



## LindaL (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice Jill!

I just set up my 1st tank (10 gallon) about 3-4 mo ago and I am now addicted to fish...lol I really want a 55 gallon tank now...but that will need to wait til we get back from Nationals! I have 8 tetras (2 different types) and 2 Tiger Barbs in my tank along with 3 algae eaters. Whenever we go to Petco/Petsmart I go right towards the fish....lol


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 4, 2009)

Very pretty Jill. Your right, they sure are a good stress relief, just sitting and watching the fish or listening to the water. We have aquariums too. Currently we have a 80 gal. bowfront saltwater , a 55 gal goldfish (which are HUGE fish already!) another 55 gal community tank, always have guppy, and platy, babies in there..and since I found angel fry and goldfish babies now too..I have two 10 gals set up in the spare bedroom. I am thinking about putting the goldfish babies out in our pond.


----------



## anoki (Aug 4, 2009)

That looks awesome Jill!!!

I need to get my 50 gal tank set up again....I miss fishies in my workshop....

~kathryn


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 4, 2009)

very nice set up, they sure are relaxing we have 29 gal tank and some weird type of goldfish fancy tailed guppy, a micky mouse fish and of couse no fish tank is complete without the ever cranky betta lol, a couple of weekends ago we saw a snowflake eel but it had to be kept with only large fish so we had to pass but he sure was cool.


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone! They really are a good, relaxing distraction.

Depending on how my Drs. appointment goes Friday, maybe we'll do a bigger one in the living room this weekend (or get it started, anyway). That way there'd be that kind of relaxing thing to fixate on in both rooms I'm in the most inside the house. I may even need to set up a little container I can put a heater in at the office and have a betta in there, too.

This morning, I see a big circle of bubbles in the kitchen tank that is for our betta in there. It's "big" (for a betta) -- 4.5 gallons. I read that betta males make a bubble nest, then carry the eggs the female lays up to the bubble nest and tend to the nest and protect it... I don't know if he made this nest? It doesn't seem like the thing that would naturally form? But there is no female so he will find no eggs. We have a little Hydor mini heater in his tank so he stays warm enough... I keep the house (and office) too cold to keep a betta w/o a heater in the container.

Linda, I can relate to heading straight to the fish. We've only just got into it again (after about 20 years of not having any) and we are both very into it, too.

Jill


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats awesome. I have a 55 gallon and a 30 gallon. How many gallons is that tank? I sure wouldn't mind a smaller one.


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2009)

It's only 6 gallons but sooooo neat! They make this brand / style in 2, 3, 5, 6, and 12 gallon varieties in acrylic and bigger sizes in glass, I think. We love it. The one we're thinking of setting up in the living room (just depends on how I'm "feeling") would be a 12 gallon because that's what would fit size wise well were I want to set it. Another neat thing is because all the lighting and filtering is contained in the hood, nothing hangs off the back -- so you can push it flush against a wall. Here's a link to the product line:

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland...20&mid=3227 (acrylic)

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland...32&mid=3227 (glass)


----------



## christina_ski (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new tank Jill! They are soothing to watch. I set up at 29g sometime ago. We have all mollies in it, 2 silver females, 2 spotted females, 2 black females and spotted male. We did have an orange tri or 2 females and one male but they died



We are treating the tank for ick and fungus now and it looks like they are fighting it off! Once they are better the Betta will go back in. He was so excited his first trip in the big tank, and was disapointed when he got pulled out. We have 7-10 babies running around in there! All sorts of colors!

They are addicting tho. I already had to talk myself out of another one, as I wanted a 75g for goldfish but I couldn't lift the tank even empty


----------



## christina_ski (Aug 5, 2009)

Jill said:


> This morning, I see a big circle of bubbles in the kitchen tank that is for our betta in there. It's "big" (for a betta) -- 4.5 gallons. I read that betta males make a bubble nest, then carry the eggs the female lays up to the bubble nest and tend to the nest and protect it... I don't know if he made this nest? It doesn't seem like the thing that would naturally form? But there is no female so he will find no eggs.


Its probably his bubble nest, I know mine makes it every couple days. I take it as they are healthy and looking for a mate and build the nest to impress her if she so comes along lol. I had Jamie's mom watch our last betta throu Nationals and I got a panicked call when he made the bubblenest, she tought his tank was dirty but she didn't know how to clean it. I simply told her he was feeling good and was trying to show off and she felt much better, he kept it build pracitcally the whole time he was there.

Also, what you can do to give your Betta some entertainment. Is every couple days you can hold a mirror up to his tank and let him show off to his reflection. I have heard its good for them to be active and mine lived for close to 3 years in a 1 gallon tank being shown his reflection atleast once a week. Not sure if it had anything to do with why he lived so long, but its pretty to watch them flare up.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 5, 2009)

How nice!! I love watching fish,,just don't like the work.

Let us know if you get the other one set up!


----------

